# Hey, nice cock!



## RauschPhotography (Apr 26, 2011)

I couldn't resist with the title! :lmao: (Sorry, everyone It's not _that_ kind of thread!) 

Went up to my parent's for Easter, and my dad is raising a few chickens. All shot with my 50mm f1.8. 

This one was protecting a few of her eggs--Really neat, because it allowed me to get really close without scaring her off.


----------



## Geaux (Apr 26, 2011)

lmao @ title   well played.


First shot is the one that I like the most, the lighting appeals to me, but not the centering.


----------



## RauschPhotography (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback, Geaux! I agree about the centering of the first shot--it's not my favorite composition, but of the ones I had shot they seemed to be the sharpest.


----------



## o hey tyler (Apr 26, 2011)

This is inappropriate.


----------



## MissCream (Apr 26, 2011)

The black cock is my favorite!


----------



## RauschPhotography (Apr 26, 2011)

MissCream said:


> The black cock is my favorite!


 
:lmao:

Oh wait, you mean the rooster?


----------



## o hey tyler (Apr 26, 2011)

MissCream said:


> The black cock is my favorite!


 
I knew it!


----------



## mishele (Apr 26, 2011)

MissCream said:


> The black cock is my favorite!



You dirty dirty girl....lol I love it!!!


----------



## RauschPhotography (Apr 26, 2011)

Ahh, Mishele... I knew it was only a matter of time before you jumped in!


----------



## mishele (Apr 26, 2011)

I think my cock is bigger then yours!! I'll be posting it later!!!
(This reminds me of all the gun threads....lol)


----------



## RauschPhotography (Apr 26, 2011)

mishele said:


> I think my cock is bigger then yours!! I'll be posting it later!!!
> (This reminds me of all the gun threads....lol)


 
The more cocks, the merrier! :lmao:
(Now THAT'S dirty.)


----------



## MissCream (Apr 26, 2011)

RauschPhotography said:


> MissCream said:
> 
> 
> > The black cock is my favorite!
> ...


 

Ya..ya rooster...


----------



## Davor (Apr 26, 2011)

The nifty fifty turned out some great shots, makes me wonder why mine never come out nice and sharp like that with good Bokeh, i like the second shot the most.


----------



## RauschPhotography (Apr 26, 2011)

Davor said:


> The nifty fifty turned out some great shots, makes me wonder why mine never come out nice and sharp like that with good Bokeh, i like the second shot the most.


 
Thanks Davor!  These were shot in RAW and edited/sharpened in LR3. I'm really happy with the quality of the 50mm so far, even at 1.8. A little more difficult focusing, but it's proven to be worth the money so far.


----------



## Davor (Apr 26, 2011)

I just noticed you use canon, hence the 50mm prob much better than the one i have, plus i dropped mine while mounted on the camera body


----------



## Ron Evers (Apr 26, 2011)

Gaud girl, you do not know a cock from a hen.


----------



## RauschPhotography (Apr 26, 2011)

Ron Evers said:


> Gaud girl, you do not know a cock from a hen.


 
I do know the difference, Ron  The title was just too fun to pass up


----------



## kundalini (Apr 26, 2011)

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/photography-beginners-forum-photo-gallery/237095-large-cocks.html


Ring any bells?


----------



## RauschPhotography (Apr 26, 2011)

kundalini said:


> http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/photography-beginners-forum-photo-gallery/237095-large-cocks.html
> 
> 
> Ring any bells?


 
What can I say? The more cock threads the better! 

But seriously, Kundalini--yours were very nice


----------



## Martinj (Apr 26, 2011)

Great definition and DoF with your 50.


----------



## mishele (Apr 26, 2011)

Look at the size of the head on this cock!!


----------



## jands (Apr 27, 2011)

Was the black cock bigger then the others?


----------



## behanana (Apr 27, 2011)

There is nothing like a cock thread on a Wed. morning to wake you up...and the characters posting in the thread are no surprise! Alas I have no cock pictures to contribute sorry girls.


----------



## mishele (Apr 27, 2011)

behanana said:


> There is nothing like a cock thread on a Wed. morning to wake you up...and the characters posting in the thread are no surprise! Alas I have no cock pictures to contribute sorry girls.



I'm sorry you have no cock!!


----------



## Robin Usagani (Apr 27, 2011)

My cock rises early every morning.


----------



## RauschPhotography (Apr 27, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> My cock rises early every morning.


 
I figured you'd say something like that! :lmao:


----------



## Fortfor44 (Apr 27, 2011)

I have to say I have never laughed so hard looking a pictures of cocks befor.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 27, 2011)

MissCream said:


> The black cock is my favorite!



Hmmmmm.....


----------



## Kofman13 (Apr 27, 2011)

no. 2 is cute


----------



## Super Simple (Apr 27, 2011)

I think this guy should grow up to be a nice big black cock:






He's a little shy now, but he's got potential~!  

(Taken at my uncle-in-law's house in Vietnam and cropped with my new software toy that I wrote [as yet unreleased])


----------



## iNick (Apr 27, 2011)

***waiting for someone to start posting ***** shots....***

haha didnt know that word would get censored... im talkin bout cats here people.. cats...
this thread is getting weird haha


----------



## RauschPhotography (Apr 27, 2011)

"Getting" weird? ...This _is_ TPF, you know.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Apr 27, 2011)

I'd post pictures of my cock, but the restraining order is still active.

Besides, looking at the pictures from Rausch, she has a nicer cock than I do.


----------



## RauschPhotography (Apr 27, 2011)

Stradawhovious said:


> I'd post pictures of my cock, but the restraining order is still active.
> 
> Besides, looking at the pictures from Rausch, she has a nicer cock than I do.


 
Chicken and/or hen. I remain cockless :lmao:


----------



## Ron Evers (Apr 27, 2011)

This fellow could take you for a ride.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Apr 27, 2011)

Ron Evers said:


> This fellow could take you for a ride.


 
Who the hell is that?  John Combs?


----------



## Speckles (Apr 27, 2011)

Ron Evers said:


> This fellow could take you for a ride.


 
That is the biggest cock I have ever seen and I've seen plenty O' cock.


----------



## RauschPhotography (Apr 27, 2011)

I bet the ladies really like him!


----------



## Stradawhovious (Apr 27, 2011)

RauschPhotography said:


> I bet the ladies really like him!


 
It's not the size of your cock that matters, it's how it bobs it's head.

(I only say that because my Cock is tiny.)


----------



## MissCream (Apr 27, 2011)

Stradawhovious said:


> RauschPhotography said:
> 
> 
> > I bet the ladies really like him!
> ...



Or how it clucks.


----------



## o hey tyler (Apr 27, 2011)

lol wtf bbq


----------



## Derrel (Apr 27, 2011)

Ron Evers said:


> This fellow could take you for a ride.



Ron,
    I'm waiting for KmH to post, and scold you for copyright infringement for posting this image "bigcock.jpg".

I mean, c'mon Ron, is that your  own "bigcock.jpg"? I mean, you're not supposed to post a bigcock.jpg unless it's your OWN bigcock.jpg....

Tsk,tsk,tsk!


----------



## Ron Evers (Apr 27, 2011)

Think I should take it down Derrel?  I could not even provide attribution as I got it years ago in an e-mail.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 27, 2011)

Ron Evers said:


> Think I should take it down Derrel?  I could not even provide attribution as I got it years ago in an e-mail.



Naw...I'd just leave the image up there for everybody to see...I personally think the use of the image qualifies as Fair Use under US Copyright laws, the image is probably not actually registered with the copyright office, and if you removed it, then you'd need to replace it with an image of your own bigcock.jpg, and that'd be a hassle...plus I think some of the ladies here are kind of enjoying the image and wondering what it might be like to ride that big fellow...


----------



## kundalini (Apr 27, 2011)

I know it's a bit of a stretch, but...................................


----------



## willis_927 (Apr 27, 2011)

Super Simple said:


>




Leave Schwetty's cock out of this lol


----------

